# Mit Apache FTP Zugriffs Konten geht das?



## Lukasz (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo hab da eine Frage.
Kann ich mit Apache FTP Zugriff über eine Domain machen oder überhaupt?
Wen ja wie? Gibts da ein tut oder sowas in der art?

Gruss Lukasz!


----------



## Sinac (30. Dezember 2003)

Weiß jetzt nicht ob ich deine Frage richti verstanden hab, aber Apache ist ja ein http Server, und für FTP brauchst du ja logischer Weise einen FTP-Server 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## NuLL (4. Januar 2004)

Ich schätz mal du willst über ne Homepage auf einen FTP Server zugreifen ? Richtig ? wenn ja ist die Lösung simpel ... Installiere wenn nicht schon Passiert PHP auf dem Apache und installiere MySQL wenn du es nicht auch schon hast ... 

So und dann besorgst du dir das Script NET2FTP von http://www.net2ftp.com/ und installierst entpackst sowie konfigurierst es für deinen Server ... das ergebnis ist ein Webinterface für jeden beliebige FTP Server!


----------

